# Texas Style BBQ Beef Ribs



## sw2geeks (Aug 28, 2012)

Back from my trip to Raleigh, N.C. Had some great pork BBQ, but was wanting some beef BBQ when I got back to Cowtown.
So I made some Texas style BBQ beef ribs.

Here are some pics.

















































More pictures and recipe here.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 28, 2012)

I love good beef ribs.


----------



## shankster (Aug 28, 2012)

Man those look tasty!


----------



## Bigwaved (Aug 28, 2012)

Those look tasty. I going to smoke some ribs for dinner on Saturday.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a pork girl myself, but those look really good!


----------



## Jim (Aug 28, 2012)

Dino bones! Great job.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 29, 2012)

Nom. Nom. Nom.
:bbq:


----------



## obtuse (Aug 29, 2012)

now that is BBQ...


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> I'm a pork girl myself, but those look really good!



+ 1, except for the girl part, of course 

Stefan


----------



## Kyle (Aug 29, 2012)

Those are some of the best looking beef ribs I've ever seen!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 29, 2012)

you've inspired me to do beef ribs this weekend.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 29, 2012)

Great! Take pictures. That rack was $10 at Walmart. I try to get racks that weigh over 5 pounds.


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 29, 2012)

That first shot had my mouth watering the minute I opened this thread...Yum!

Dave


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;q18RRxEMaos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q18RRxEMaos[/video]


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Inspired, time to dust off the smoker


----------

